# Eigener E-Mail Server einrichten



## Joel-92 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, was ich benötige um einen eigenen E-Mail Server einzurichten, damit man z.B. Vorname@Nachname.de E-Mail Adresse machen kann.

- Reicht ein Rechner mit Intel Atom CPU und 2 GB RAM?
- Was für ein Betriebssystem braucht man dafür? Ein Server Betriebssystem oder genügt Windows XP Prof. oder 7 Home? Oder Linux?
- Was für Software benötigt man dafür sonst? Was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Wenn möglich Open Source oder Freeware. 

Danke.


----------



## meW0l (2. Mai 2011)

-Statische Ip
- DNS Programm
- Domain
- Mail server (für linux zb dovcot)


----------



## Joel-92 (2. Mai 2011)

Muss man dafür irgendwas anmelden? 

Und wie erstelle ich eine Domain?


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

Brauchst du denn zwingend einen eigenen Mail-Server bei dir daheim oder reicht es auch, so etwas zu mieten? Einen Mailserver aufzusetzen und vor allem auch abzusichern ist alles andere als trivial.

MfG Jimini


----------



## derP4computer (2. Mai 2011)

> ich würde gerne wissen, was ich benötige um einen eigenen E-Mail Server einzurichten, damit man z.B. Vorname@Nachname.de E-Mail Adresse machen kann.


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, bzw. wenn jemand hat einen Link.


----------



## Joel-92 (2. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Brauchst du denn zwingend einen eigenen Mail-Server bei dir daheim oder reicht es auch, so etwas zu mieten? Einen Mailserver aufzusetzen und vor allem auch abzusichern ist alles andere als trivial.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ne, muss nicht zwingend bei mir sein. Hat mich einfach mal interessiert, was man dafür braucht.


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

Ein vollwertiger Mailserver setzt sich aus mehreren Komponenten zusammen. Ein Programm wie Postfix oder Exim kümmert sich um den Versand der Mails, das Abholen der Mails übernimmt beispielsweise fetchmail. Lokal werden die Mails dann von Programmen wie Dovecot, Cyrus oder Courier in die Postfächer der Benutzer verteilt. Diesen Aufbau kann man dann mit Spamfiltern wie beispielsweise Spamassassin erweitern. 
Bei mir läuft zur Zeit Postfix (mir geht es nur darum, Mails von meinem Server automatisch an mich zu verschicken) - es war ziemlich friemelig, das aufzusetzen. Wenn man nicht ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie und / oder viel Spaß am Experimentieren hat, ist eine Fertiglösung von einem Hoster sicherlich die bessere Lösung. Auch deswegen, weil schlecht abgesicherte Mailserver (=offene Relays) gerne zum Spamversand missbraucht werden.

Die genannte Lösung bezieht sich auf Linux. Wie es mit Windows aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## meW0l (2. Mai 2011)

Eine Domain müsste man sich mieten,da hierfür auch wieder unteranderem Nameserver benötigt werden.

Bin auch nicht gerade ein noob in solchen Sachen, aber auch bei mir hatte sich bei einem Mailserver einrichten das ein oder andere Problem aufgetan.
Daher rate ich einfach mal davon ab es selber zu machen und falls man sowas benötigt den Hoster seines Vertrauens einfach mal Kontaktieren.


----------



## grue (5. Mai 2011)

Mit sowas

GMX - Produkte (DSL, E-Mail, Telefonie, SMS, Fax, Sicherheit)

bist du sicher besser dran als wenn du versuchst, einen Mailserver selbst aufzusetzen. Und einen Provider für die Domain brauchst du sowieso, also kostenlos ist eine eigene Domain in keinem Fall zu haben.

Die Mailadressen werden bei so einen Produkt, gibts eigentlich bei allen großen Providern, beim Provider gehostet, du holst deine Mails nur mit Outlook ab. Färdisch.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Mai 2011)

@grue: Wenn du schon so Angebote postest, dann achte bitte beim nächsten mal auf das Kleingedruckte.


@Joel-92: Sind noch fragen offen?


----------

